# Corrosive Fuzz "Acid Rain Fuzz"



## chongmagic (Feb 17, 2020)

Another of Mr. PedalPCB's design. This sounds awesome and I highly recommend it. Bass and Treble knobs are a great addition. 









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 18, 2020)

This one has earned a spot on my pedalboard for sure.


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 18, 2020)

I forgot to order a board for that one...
I’ll definitely snag one next order ...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 18, 2020)

Can you make a clip of it? It’s got my interest for sure!


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 18, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Can you make a clip of it? It’s got my interest for sure!



Sure thing I will make one tomorrow


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 18, 2020)

Here is a quick and real dirty demo:


__
		https://soundcloud.com/chongmagic%2Facid-rain


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 18, 2020)

Did you get the Mexicans to pay for that wall of sound?


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 18, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Did you get the Mexicans to pay for that wall of sound?



LOL no but maybe I should have!


----------



## Barry (Feb 18, 2020)

Tidy build, gnarly pedal!


----------



## cooder (Feb 19, 2020)

Great stuff and nice sound demo! Probably have to put that on my to do list now as well... sigh...


----------

